# 131 hole over to edge troll and bottom 9/1



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Got an early start with my dad and father in law leaving holiday harbor at 515- quick run out to the bait boat for some frisky baits and we were off. It was so calm starting out we ran 35 mph all the way to 300' of water north of the nipple. Put in a 3 bait spread of wahoo lures and kept cruising around 12 mph - decided to pull lines at 700' and put out the real spread, and my dad said I didn't know you caught a hoo on this lure... My new strike pro bonito bait had teeth marks anda chunk missing, not sure how that fish nailed the lure and missed the swinging single hooks?! 
Put out a couple big baits in close, ballyhoo islander combos on the riggers and an ahi-p on the shot gun, ran a diving mirrored teaser too. Water was turning more blue as we went south but was still blended at best, around the 131 we had a white come in hot on the shotgun, billed it and missed then came back with its back out of the water but never found the hook. Did the ole figure 8 and then set a course for some bottom sw. Not much happened, few fliers, no grass, and just a couple Mylar balloons for debris. Right before pulling baits in about 260' a wahoo nailed the ahi-p and we iced that one. No more love working the area with a Bonito, a rapala diver, and the ahi-p 
Bottom fishing was ok, got 4 nice scamp right away, and picked away at Mingos up to 6 lbs. weirdest thing was I burned throughout 2 chum bags and had two baits swimming around behind us all afternoon with no activity! Then I threw a small mingo out and a king skied on it. Zero amberjack showed today too, we moved from the edge to a couple large wrecks on the way in and marked the AJ's but they didn't want hard tails, cigs, or Mingos and rubies. 
Got beat up pretty good on the ride in.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Very cool pic. Them hoos look very cool all fired up.

like the 5 dollar gut bucket too, good deal. lol


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice work; thanks for report & pics.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah they have some cool colors when they are lit


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

awesome pic!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great job..!! The Strike Pro lures work well but the swivels don't last too long. I lost a 35 b. YFT from a broken swivel.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the post. Great info. 12mph seems to be a good wahoo speed. 

Pan


----------

